# Sticky  Legendary Michigan Trappers (Herb Lenon, Wes Grant, )



## David G Duncan

This thread is a work in progress:

Please send me by PM any suggestions you have for Michigan trappers that should be recognized for their outstanding trapping careers and contributions to trapping in the state of Michigan.

To begin this thread it seems appropriate to start with Herb Lenon, as the first Michigan trapper to place in this category of a "Legendary Michigan Trapper".

Here is a link to an existing tribute to Herb Lenon, found on the Trapperman website:

http://www.trapperman.com/trapperman/Trapping_Legends_Herb_Lenon.html

Here is a story that was published in The Trapper magazine in the August, 1981 issue about Herb Lenon being in The Trapper's (magazine) Hall of Fame

*Herb Lenon*











Herb Lenon was born March 14, 1902 in Remus, a small farming community in central Lower Michigan. His father, a farmer, had never set a trap. However, the hills were roamed by fox and the farm ponds and streams were inhabited by mink, muskrat, and raccoon.

One of Herb's uncles was a proficient part-time trapper. After continuous pleading from Herb, age 6, and his older brother and sister, the uncle finally conceded to show them how to make a muskrat set. Each one was given a small trap nailed to a board for a float, smeared with uncle's "Special Lure," and told to stake them back at the pond and not return until morning.

Herb, not being able to sleep all night, raced to the pond at the crack of dawn. There on his float he could see some brown fur. Charging through the water to the float, he couldn't believe his eyes. The anticipated muskrat was a mink. Imagine the excitement of a 6-year-old, running to his uncle's farm with this news. Herb described this incident many times throughout his life, saying "I decided right then and there I was going to become a professional trapper!"

The mink was sold, more traps were purchased, and the uncle had Herb on his doorstep every free moment after school requesting further instructions. The uncle told him, "You become a proficient mink trapper and I will teach you fox trapping when you are 12 years old.

With this initiative in mind, Herb was a good, student. He listened carefully and was inquisitive about every detail. By age 12 Herb was one of the best mink trappers in the two county area. The uncle kept his word and the fox trapping instructions began. At age 16 Herb was the best fox trapper around.

During this 10 year period, Herb was always intrigued and inquisitive about these bottles of "Special Lures" the uncle had for each animal he trapped. The uncle explained that other trappers in the area all used generally about the same type of bait and that by adding simple essential oils to his bait he increased its appeal, giving him "one up" on the other trappers. This led Herb's inquisitive mind into further lure experimentation. It wasn't long and Herb had created superior complex lures of 12 and more ingredients of oils, tinctures, powders, glands, musks, and food. This continuous experimentation eventually led to Herb's success as one of America's leading animal lure makers.

Herb finished school at age 16. Trapping and lure experimentation was his only love, but times were hard so he worked at many odd jobs and trapped when he could. Scarcity of employment near home sent him to Arkansas and across the plain states to Montana. The traps went wherever he went and valuable trapping and lure making experience was attained from trappers along the way. He learned to trap animals that were not native to Lower Michigan.

Back home again in 1923 at the age of 21, he again out performed all the best mink and fox trappers in his area. Many trappers came to him wanting to buy some of the lure he used. He declined selling any, but gave free samples to some of the better trappers of the area.

When the Fall trapping season of 1924 was nearing, they were all back with other trappers wanting to buy some more lure. Realizing this was his opportunity for a "grub stake" to fulfill his dream of being a full time professional trapper, he made large batches for sale to anyone who inquired. He trapped to November 15th, sold his furs and lures, and bought more traps and equipment necessary for the survival of a professional trapper in Michigan's rugged Upper Peninsula. He married his wife, Laura, on November 24, 1924 and they set out for the Upper Peninsula wilderness.

The next 8 years were spent trapping timber wolf, coyote, fox, bobcat, mink, muskrat, beaver, otter, and weasel from remote wilderness trappers' shacks in Chippewa county, coming out only on occasion to the post office, fur buyer, and general store. Word spread quickly from the fur buyer of this successful trapper. Each visit to the post office found more orders for lure from Lower Michigan and inquiries from Upper Peninsula trappers requesting lures and trapping instructions. More batches of lure were made for sale and occasional students were taken for instruction.

Herb was forced to return to civilization in 1933. A son, Edward, born in 1025 was now past school age and couldn't be kept out any longer. A move near the small village of Gulliver was made that year. Being closer to a post office also enabled him to service his ever increasing demand for lures and instructions. He continued trapping professionally, giving instructions, and experimenting with new lure ideas. Corresponding often with Walter Arnold, they shared their trapline experiences. Realizing that professional lures were of little value to the trapper without know-how, Herb wrote his first booklet, Professional Trapline Secrets, in 1933.

Michigan instituted a high paying bounty system on coyote and timber wolf in 1936. This brought depression starved trappers out by the droves. Herb's notoriety spread rapidly through the old American Trappers when he bountied 48% of all coyotes and timber wolves from his district. Soon trappers from all over the Midwest were requesting lures, booklets, and personal trapping instruction.

The bounty system was discontinued in 1937 to be replaced by a state trapper system through the Department of Conservation. Herb was promptly contacted by the Department and asked to train other state trappers and farmers to handle their own predation of livestock by wolves and coyote. He accepted, and was soon made, supervisor of the Department. The bounty system was reinstituted in 1939 and Herb was asked to stay in the state employ as a conservation officer.

A son, Herb Jr., was born in 1940 and another son, Asa, in 1942. Herb wanted to return to full time professional trapping, trapping instruction, and expand his lure business so he could raise his latest two sons in the trapping profession and art of lure making. He gave his resignation to the Department of Conservation in 1942. He promptly began to write a complete library of trapping books he felt would instruct anyone who would study them seriously. Completed in 1944, 15,000 copies were sold throughout the years. They were The Secrets of Successful Trapping (Wolf, Coyote, Fox & Bobcat), Mink & Muskrat Trapping, Beaver & Otter Trapping, Raccoon - Skunk & Weasel Trapping, Bounty Den Hunting, and 25 Professional Lure Formulas. None were reprinted after the first editions were sold out.

Herb's reputation as a trapper, animal lure maker, and expert trapping instructor was now growing by leaps and bounds. Orders and requests for lures, books, trapping supplies, and personal trapping instructions flooded in from every State, Canadian Province, Alaska, and several foreign countries. This did not phase his first love, trapping. He continued to operate long professional traplines each and every year, and continued to experiment with new animal lure ideas, saying "No trapper will ever live long enough to have learned all there is to know."

Herb loved the outdoors, nature, and the animals. He always maintained that no trapper would be very successful who did not respect wildlife and live in harmony with nature. He generally kept wild animals in pens for experimentation and urine collection, and some were tamed as house pets. He would sometimes talk to the animals for long periods of time and could generally tame the wildest ones this way. He especially had a fondness for the coyote which he termed "almost human."

Herb also had a special feeling for the trapper, always referring to trappers as "the salt of the earth" and "the world's best, most honest group of people." He believed the trappers closeness to nature was responsible for such "good people." For this reason, Herb took a particular interest in the young trapper. He once retorted to an anti-trapper who was giving him hell for teaching her young nephew to trap. "Lady, I would much rather see every young man leaning on an oak tree with a trap in his hand, than on an oak bar, drunk, with a beer in his hand." Herb never refused to help or answer questions for the young trapper.

Even after long hard days on the trapline and long hours in the lure shed in the busiest season, the typewriter cracked hours into the night, night after night, answering trapping questions asked by what he called "his young trapper friends." Herb wrote countless helpful trapping instruction articles for such trapping publications as Fur-Fish-Come, The Trappers World, and The National Trappers Digest. He also wrote the question & answer column for The Trappers World. Herb never shirked his responsibility to perpetuate trapping for future generations. Lots of time, effort, and money were spent throughout his life to fight the anti-movements. Having once worked for the Department of Conservation gave credence to his testimony before Michigan legislators and conservation officials and his opinions were sought and respected.

Herb's 52 year trapping career ended in 1960 when he suffered a disabling stroke which left him speech impaired and paralyzed on one side of his body. Herb never lost his keen interest in trapping, trappers, or the continuation of his animal lure business throughout the remaining years of his life. He passed away August 11, 1979 at the age of 77. His loyal wife, Laura, an expert trapper herself who tread thousands of miles with him on the trapline, passed away a short time later. The animal lure business is being carried on by their son, Asa.

Upon knowledge of Herb's passing, a touching amount of letters and sympathy cards arrived from trappers everywhere. One trapper and 30 year lure customer from the State of Washington who had never met Herb personally, summed it up in one short paragraph, "I was very saddened to hear about the passing of the grand old trapper, Herb Lenon. He leaves an empty spot in our hearts."




(6/19/08 811 views)
(8/29/08) 1,247 views)
(10/24/08 1,635 views)
(4/1/10 5,508 views)
(9/8/2013 24,275 views)
(7/5/2015 31,992 Views)

*List of Candidate Names being Researched for Write Ups:*

Arnold Abbe
Earl Renshaw
John Ehn
Art Whitney
Asa Lenon
Bob Wilson
Herb Baxter
Hank Padubney
Mark Spencer Sr.
Houghton King
Lynn Hemenway
Larry Rutherford


----------



## HunterHawk

That is awesome Dave, thanks for sharing i couldnt stop reading it.. I hope we get more of these!

( Due to a thread length restriction the Wes Grant write-up is being tacked onto this thread. DGDuncan)


*Wes Grant*












Wes was born on December 10, 1911 in Little Black, Wisconsin. His family lived in a logging camp and he started his trapping career at the age 8 years.

Wes' first set was for a mink, using a #1 long spring trap on a small creek, not far from his home. And it was not long before he made his first catch. One early morning in November, as he approached his set, he was very surprised to find a very much alive and very mad mink caught in his trap.

Back in this era, catching a mink was a great accomplishment for a young trapper, especially since a mink pelt would fetch a large sum of money from the fur buyer.

So he carefully approached his prize in an effort to land a knockout blow with his hatchet. But to Wes' great surprise, the mink let out one horrifyingly loud shriek, which sent chills up the spine of this young schoolboy trapper's back. In the dim morning light of this early winter day this defensive maneuver of the mink put a big dampener on Wes' resolve. He wasn't quite sure just how dangerous this little furbearer really might be and its mouth sure did have some mighty sharp looking teeth!

So Wes backed away and immediately headed out for home. But he only traveled a short ways before stopping in his tracks. He knew that he would suffer a good scolding from his Dad, if he had to explain that he was too afraid of a little old mink, to handle this problem on his own. Spurred by his desire to become a true trapper and with new resolve, he mustered up the courage to face up to this terrifying and nasty mink. He was successful in dispatching his first mink and proudly brought home this prized fur bearer. It was a monumental day in what would be a very long and successful trapping career.

This first encounter with the elusive mink left a strong mark on Wes and he later said that it was responsible for putting mink at the top of the fur bearers that he most enjoyed pursuing. Wes' pursuit of the highly prized mink continued throughout his long life, with great and legendary success.

It was not long after his trapping adventures had started in the north woods of Wisconsin, when his family moved to Eau Claire in S.W. Michigan in around the year 1922.

About this time the demand for wild furs were reaching an historic peak. Trappers like E. J. Dailey and O. L. Butcher, who trapped out east were earning some good wages trapping. One furbearer that was highly prized for it thick black fur was the Fisher. A trapper could sale a Fisher pelt for amount equal more than a month's average pay for a laborer.

It happened that the fur of a lowly skunk was somewhat similar to that of a Fisher. So trappers were even getting some amazing amounts of money for skunk pelts. The skunk pelts that had the smallest amount of white stripes were the pelts that brought the largest amount of money. A skunk that did not have any white stripes down its back, but only a small white spot on its head, was called a Star Skunk. A Star Skunk could bring a trapper $10 back then, which would probably equate to over $300 in today's dollars. So to say the least Wes was actively pursuing skunks.

Skunks are not all that difficult to catch, but as we all know they do present a problem when it comes to dispatching them. But leave it Wes, he had a method for killing a skunk in his trap, without it spraying a drop of his chemical warfare. All it takes is a very sharp pocket knife, a short stick and a lot of nerve. The method was definitely derived from the method used to kill pigs on the farm calling sticking. And it is so humane that the skunk never realizes what happened and simply expires without spraying. So old time trappers would even use a large hat pin on a stick to accomplish the same effect.

In later years, when skunks were no longer of much value and Wes would want to simply release the skunk alive from his trap. He would pick the skunk up by its tail after carefully pinning the skunks hindquarters down with a forked stick. Wes had somehow learned that a skunk can not spray, when its hind feet are off the ground. Sounds like a dangerous undertaking but it does work, if the trapper has nerves of steel.

Wes continued to spend all his spare time in the woods and along the streams of this rural Michigan community. He especially enjoyed taking a fishing rod and a small fry pan on the day long journey along the small streams, in search of trout. He always managed to catch his limit and then proceeded to fry up a nice meal of trout, fixed right along side of the stream.

These fishing trips also provide him with lots of opportunity to observe the sign left by all the fur bearers that also traveled these streams near his home. This knowledge was then put to good use during the fall and winter trapping seasons.

Wes' powers of observation were without parallel. For some reason, Wes had the ability to make sense out of the slightest disturbance that a critter might leave behind. To say that he was an expert tracker would be an understatement. He possessed patience beyond the normal, in his ability to observe all things related to nature. He was a true and natural naturalist.

As a young man he worked on the fruit farms surrounding his home and soon became well recognized for his abilities in grafting fruit trees. His grafting skills were well appreciated and sort after by the local fruit farms and Wes made quite a name for himself. It seems that anything that Wes wanted to master presented no problem for him. In part, it was his unusual abilities at observation and his keen intellect that made learning new skills easy for him.

His skills with the rifle and shotgun were truly impressive. He routinely scored a perfect round at skeet or trap shooting. One of the tricks he would impress others with, was his ability to toss an empty .22 casing into the air and then hit with his .22 rifle. Wes was a crack shot.

Even the shooting of a bow was not problem for Wes and he took many a deer with his recurve bow and then later with his compound bow, which was a much easier bow to master.

In about 1948, Wes moved to Jackson, Michigan along with his wife Harriet to work at the Clark Equipment plant. He readily adjusted to the new surrounding and found the area well suited to fox and mink trapping.

Second to mink, I believe that Wes probably found the trapping of fox the most enjoyable and rewarding. Back then there was a $5 bounty on fox and Wes would do a lot of bounty trapping for fox. He even did some coyote bounty trapping and got $15 for a pair of coyote ears, which were caught, back then in northern Michigan or the U.P.

During his hay days as a trapper, in the 1950's through the 1960's Wes could be counted on to take over 100 fox a year and well over 50 mink each trapping season, along with scores of muskrats and raccoon. It was not uncommon for the fur buyers to come directly to his house in Michigan Center near Jackson to give him an offer for his season caught of furs.

It was my good fortune to met up with Wes, when I was in my twenties, back in the late 1960's. I inadvertently started trapping the same mink streams, that Wes had been trapping for years. I was new to the area and did not know Wes at that time.

Fate was smiling on me the day I made a blind set for a mink on a small stream, in the exact location that Wes would always place a trap. The stream had an inch or so of some dark black loose muck on the bottom, so my trap was well concealed. Wes came along and stuck his hand in the water to prepare the bed for his trap and ended up with my trap on his fingers.

Well, this was the luckiest caught I could have ever made, because as a result of this, Wes became my treasured mentor and good friend. He took me under his wing and made me a much better trapper. We both share the trapping of mink as the fur bearer that topped our list critters we most enjoyed trapping.

So by some miracle of fate, I had accidentally caught the trapper (who I would later come to know as one of the best mink trappers in all of southern Michigan). I have never come even close to being as good a mink trapper as Wes, but I still can relish in the fact that I did, however, catch a really great mink trapper!

Wes enjoyed telling stories about events on his traplines. One story I remember well, took place back in the fall of 1929. Wes and his schoolboy friend made a trip to the U. P. to run a long and extended trapline. As they traveled into the woods the price beginning paid for fur was at an all time high. He said that they could easily trade a single muskrat pelt for a tank of gas for their Model A Ford.

They basically lived off the land and stayed in a tent during this late fall trapping adventure. So it was fairly common for them to prepare a meal of fresh muskrat meat, on a fairly regular basis. One evening, Wes was back in camp prepare some pan fried muskrat, when his buddy Jerry Volchek returned.

Jerry had brought back a deer that he had shot. So, without a moments hesitation, Wes immediately opened the flap of the tent and tossed the partially cooked muskrats right out into the snow! To say the least they were both pretty sick of eating muskrat and the switch to some venison was a more than welcome change in their diet.

Well, the trapping adventure came to an end and they finally came out of the woods, only to find that the stock market had crashed and they could not even give their furs away for any price. So, what they thought was a good trapping season, ended up giving them very little return for their efforts.

(Now starts the period when I came to know and appreciate Wes Grant for the legendary Michigan trapper he was, and I will continue to write about Wes in the days to come.)

Here is a photo of Wes receiving the Trapper of the Year Award from the Southern Michigan Trappers Association circa 1975.










Wes loved mink trapping, I believe more than any other type of trapping. And he was a master at every type of trapping or snaring, from coyotes to otter and everything in between.

His signature green plait shirt was something that always made him stand apart as a real outdoors man, at least in my eyes. Here is a photo of Wes making a blind set for mink under a washed out tree root. This clearly is a deadly location for picking up a nice mink or two.


----------



## Hunter54

Great Post. Some of Lenon's lures helped me take a few coyotes this year!!


----------



## ottertrapper

Great read that is for sure. How about adding Asa Lenon to that list? OT


----------



## steelsetter

Smyth?


----------



## Joe R.

There was a gentlemen that lived in Sault Ste. Marie when I was going to college there. His name was Bob Wilson. Always had a booth set up at the state convention and some of the nationals as well. He was probably most known for his green beaver lure. I still have some of it, and it works great. Bob was a great guy. He would take anybody that wanted to tag along on his line with him. He helped me out on numerous occassions while I was going to college up there. Even after he had a stroke and a heart attack I would visit on occassion. The old boys eyes would just light up when you talked trapping. There was a story written about him back in 95 or 96 in the TPC by one of the many that rode his line with him. Very generous man.

Joe


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

pm sent


----------



## David G Duncan

ttt


----------



## Gary A. Schinske

Thanks for posting some history of a great trapper and friend. As you know Wes and Harriet were long time family friends of my folks. My Dad and Wes both starting working at Clark Equipment in Berrien Springs and that is how they met. When they closed the plant in Berrien Springs, my Dad transferred to Buchanan and Wes went to the Jackson plant. They maintained their friendship until passing. My memory is not the best, but it seems that may have been later than 1948. One of the last times I personally saw Wes was when I took my Dad to Wes's 80th birthday party. I always remember when Wes came to visit my folks one of the first thing he would ask is "what kind of pie do you have today Zelma". He had a saying that he liked any kind of cake as long as you spelled it pie! For many years Wes went to Big Bay's Lake Independence for opening of walleye season. Years ago when everyone thought there were no wolves in Michigan, Wes would tell me about his sightings in the Huron Mountains west of Big Bay. If you ever wanted to see Wes's canine traps all you had to do was look in the pine tree in his yard. I will always remember the twinkle in his eye and the warmth in his heart. Thanks Dave for bringing back such pleasant memories!


----------



## David G Duncan

Gary,

Just visited Wes' wife Harriet, who is 90 years old now. She is doing fine, but is not getting around to well. Her daughter Merna and son-in-law Walt Rowe are taking good care of her at her house near Jonesville.

Was able to get a few old photos to add to the posting about Wes, but I still need to get my hands on a photo album that Harriet made up of Wes' trapping days. His granddaughter has it and she was not in town. So many on my next visit I will be able to get some more photos of Wes and his furs.


----------



## North wind

Great post! If you don't have the Herb Lenon video, your missing out. Really interesting...


----------



## FREEPOP

We lost another one, not as famous as some but he's a legend around this area (NW Jackson County, Tompkins area). His name is Lee Hunter and his name is synonomous with coyotes. He did some water trapping also but was best known for coyotes. I talked to him a coule of times, heck of a good guy,, may he enjoy his line in the sky.


----------



## DROPTINE 14

houghton king from houghton lake,roscommon area... he is kind of a ledgend around here and as i understand he had a line out when he passed... i have 3 traps that my buddy and i found that carry his tags


----------



## David G Duncan

Droptine,

You are correct, Houghton King was a very successful trapper in the Houghton Lake area.

I lived at Houghton Lake back in the early 1970's and got to know him well. His wife's name was Dorthia and his son's name was Bud.

It sure would be neat if you could see if you could get a photo of him from his relatives and put together a short write up on his trapping carreer.

Let me know if I can be of any assistance.

Dave


----------



## upgofurbeer

Lynn Hemenway from Bancroft. 

75 yeas old and still trapping. I've been to many auctions and conventions with him. He has shown me some of the ins and outs of the business. I know he had an article written about 10 or 15 years ago by the Lansing State Journal. I am sure many of you know him.


----------



## leechwrangler

i knew wes from when i was a little boy.he would always buy me ice cream at louden jacksons lol.he always was a great guy to me.when ever i am down state and drive by his house at michigan center i think of him.my dad caught his first beaver trapping with wes in houghton lake.he has killed a couple since then. arnold abbe was a good mink trapper all the abbes were good trappers and honest..harold schultz was a good mink trapper too.best ever lotta other great trappers:charlie lane,bob and frank aube,dick smith,gary dunlap,kevin shef,walt wetzel,jim hale,gerald houser.jim jewel dave duncan they had to be great they made there living trapping.ive been blessed to grow up around some of the best trappers in the world.


----------



## toepincher

Here in Evart we have Neil Fiekema. The Mink Man. Five years ago when my son was eight he sold him a whole bunch of traps, cheap. I think he would've gave them to him but he wanted my son to have the pride of buying his own traps. He was 88 years old then and he set a 220 with a rope, and #2 coils over his knee, I think just to prove he still could. We sat at his kitchen table and he talked trapping to my son for about three hours. He closed with the single best piece of trapping advice there is. "Son, you set every single trap like it's the only one you got."


----------



## tmrschessie

Excellent post gentlemen, I truly enjoy your forum. Tom


----------



## legard29

Here in muskegon there are too many to mention, but I would have to mention my grand father Morgan Legard he was the mink man, if there was only one left I think he could get it, also Bill Cody, taught me a lot just trapping next to him, he passed well on the line, with fur in the boat

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 204sniper

I've got another legend..Ron Minder of Parma, Michigan. Shared some of the same dirt with Wes and still managed to make a haul every year.
Nothing was safe from this man if wanted to catch it or shoot it. There was a big article on him catching the first coyote back in the early 70's I believe that put him on the Anti's 10 most wanted list ! He just laughed and said he'd be glad to discuss it with any of them out in the swamp! Nobody ever showed..These men are a rare breed and will never be replaced. He had the big beard before Duck Commanders blew a call. One of the last Mountain Men fer sure. Typical trapper attitude and always happy to help a green horn, including myself. Still runs Minder Machine in Parma but I dont think he buries steel much anymore. When he talked you listened and you'd better file that information in your melon for future reference. Truly a legend and a privledge to know him.


----------



## strike2x

I think David Duncan deserves some recognition as one of the legendary trappers. When I was about 10 he took his son and me along on the trap line. He showed us things that were really amazing and it wasn't until 45 years later when I got back into trapping that I realized how much he taught me back then. I now trap almost everything we are almost to trap here in Michigan and enjoy it very much. Thank You Mr. Duncan for the time you spent with me when I was young. One of my fondest childhood memories was that of a trap setting competition at a convention you let me tag along to.


----------



## pepper992

I would like to mention the late Robert "Bob" Roach from Eckerman MI. I bought land In Eckerman in 2008 and was introduced to him through a friend and neighbor in 2009. He had a simple cabin/home on m-123 with many Roach's family living in that area. He was 80+ when i met him and told many trapping/ hunting stories over the few years we would go visit when we were up there. my friend and I gained some acceptance from him and he gave us some traps and wood stretchers and fleshing boards and lure. His brother Frank is still alive and i guess they used to be a team of trapping together and hunting for many years from the 40's thru the early 70-s around Paradise and Eckerman. He once told me that while checking beaver traps in the spring a black bear approached he and his brother on a beaver dam, the bear kept coming and them not wanting to back track, bob grabbed a beaver stick from the dam and " swung is like Hank Aaron" frank said. and killed the bear with one blow. frank was amazed, he had just returned from the war and told Bob " I've seen allot while away in the war , but I ain't never seen anything like that brother." they then continued on checking beaver traps. all of their trapping was done on snowshoe and knew if they seen any other tracks in the woods it was the DNR. he was still setting traps along the fire roads and checking them every day up until he died i think around 2012 or 2013..


----------

